
Nike’s Self-Lacing Sneakers Turn into Bricks After Faulty Firmware Update - iron0013
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/my-left-shoe-wont-even-reboot-faulty-app-bricks-nike-smart-sneakers/
======
craftoman
At least they don't explode like these ones.

[https://www.news.com.au/sport/basketball/basketball-fans-
roa...](https://www.news.com.au/sport/basketball/basketball-fans-roast-nike-
after-zion-williamson-goes-down/news-story/d382f31ca145e5e61b6ff1071a704328)

------
karmakaze
"My left shoe won't even reboot."

This just cracked me up. I didn't think we'd be here so soon.

------
aboutruby
A pretty big single point of failure and no fallback

